# virtualbox - jak uniemożliwić aktualizację

## kermu

Czy istnieje jakiś sposób na uniemożliwienie aktualizacji virtualboxa do nowszej wersji ?

Po ostatniej wymuszonej "fabrycznie" (wyłaczyć się nie da) aktualizacji virtualbox przestał mi działać 

na desktopie gdzie jest starsza wersja gentoo

w logach jest:

dropbox_errorJ_JvSf.txt   [----]  0 L:[  1+ 0   1/ 49] *(0   /2180b)   98 0x062

bn.BUILD_KEY: Dropbox

bn.VERSION: 3.2.6

bn.DROPBOXEXT_VERSION: failed

bn.is_frozen: True

pid: 22756

ppid: 1

ppid exe: '/sbin/init'

uid: 0

user_info: pwd.struct_passwd(pw_name='root', pw_passwd='x', pw_uid=0, pw_gid=0, pw_gecos='root', pw_dir='/root', pw_shell='/bin/bash')

effective_user_info: pwd.struct_passwd(pw_name='root', pw_passwd='x', pw_uid=0, pw_gid=0, pw_gecos='root', pw_dir='/root', pw_shell='/bin/bash')

euid: 0

gid: 0

egid: 0

group_info: grp.struct_group(gr_name='root', gr_passwd='', gr_gid=0, gr_mem=['root'])

effective_group_info: grp.struct_group(gr_name='root', gr_passwd='', gr_gid=0, gr_mem=['root'])

LD_LIBRARY_PATH: None

cwd: '/'

     real_path='/'

           <--->mode=040755<--->uid=0<->gid=0

     parent<--->mode=040755<--->uid=0<->gid=0

HOME: u'/root'

appdata: u'/root/.dropbox/instance1'

         real_path=u'/root/.dropbox/instance1'

               >mode=040700<--->uid=0<->gid=0

         parent>mode=040700<--->uid=0<->gid=0

dropbox_path: u'/root/Dropbox'

              real_path=u'/root/Dropbox'

                    <-->mode=040700<--->uid=0<->gid=0

              parent<-->mode=040750<--->uid=0<->gid=0

sys_executable: '/root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86-3.2.6/dropbox'

                real_path='/root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86-3.2.6/dropbox'

                      <>mode=0100755<-->uid=0<->gid=0

                parent<>mode=040755<--->uid=0<->gid=0

trace.__file__: '/root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86-3.2.6/library.zip/dropbox/client/ui/common/boot_error.pyc'

                real_path='/root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86-3.2.6/library.zip/dropbox/client/ui/common/boot_error.pyc'

                      <>not found

                parent<>not found

tempdir: '/tmp'

         real_path='/tmp'

               >mode=041777<--->uid=0<->gid=0

         parent>mode=040755<--->uid=0<->gid=0

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "dropbox/client/main.py", line 2614, in main_startup

  File "dropbox/client/main.py", line 1544, in run

  File "dropbox/client/ui/qt/__init__.py", line 406, in mainloop

  File "dbus/__init__.py", line 79, in <module>

  File "dbus/types.py", line 6, in <module>

ImportError: /root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86-3.2.6/_dbus_bindings.so: undefined symbol: dbus_message_iter_abandon_container

Próbowałem zmienić prawa dostępu aby nie umożliwić zapisu pliku "dropbox-upgrade-3.2.6.tar.gz" do /Dropbox/.dropbox.cache

na bazie informacji z artykułu

http://www.coretechnologies.com/blog/alwaysup/how-dropbox-auto-upgrade-works/

ale sam sobie zmienia prawa dostępu a pracuję na koncie root-a.

podmiana pliku dropbox-upgrade-3.2.6.tar.gz na uszkodzony też nie rozwiązała problemu  :Sad: .

Dropbox dalej się aktualizuje. 

Poprzednio miałem działającą wersję 2.10.41

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

Krzysztof

----------

## Garrappachc

Wystarczy dopisać

```
=app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18
```

(albo jakąkolwiek chcesz wersję) do /etc/portage/package.mask.

----------

## kermu

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Wystarczy dopisać
> 
> ```
> =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18
> ```
> ...

 

Ten program sam się aktualizuje bez pytania do najnowszej wersji.

----------

## Pryka

 *kermu wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Wystarczy dopisać
> 
> ```
> =app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18
> ```
> ...

 

Jakim cudem? Używam od lat i nigdy sam się nie zaktualizował, jest jakiś autoupdate dostępny bezpośrednio spod Virtualboxa ale nigdy sam nic nie zrobił, po za tym taki update miałby spore problemy z późniejszym działaniem.

Odpalasz go spod roota, że przepuścił autoupdate? Jeśli tak to jesteś sam sobie winien.

PS. I nie bardzo wiem o co Ci chodzi, bo raz piszesz o Virtualboxie a raz o Dropboxie.

----------

